

Finding Your Style as a Writer, a Principled Approach by William Zinsser - OmarIsmail91
http://seekingintellect.com/2014/10/31/finding-your-style-as-a-writer-a-principled-approach.html

======
laughfactory
This article needs a good proofreading. Missing words in quotes, and incorrect
words in quotes. Makes it difficult to read.

